# general sams



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Well had a blast the three days at general sams had a storm blow through Saturday night while out on trail but all in all had a great time.
Ready for Mud Natinals now.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No need to wait that long. Mudaholics Nov 14th at River Run, New Yrs rides. Crawfish ride in Feb at Mud Creek


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*awsome*

sounds fun putting that date on the cal an try making that. thanks hot rod.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nov 14th-17th River Run.


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*yee ! yee !*

alright my son loves cody and my wife loves kevin and I like riding lol thanks again hot rod maybe we can meet up there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds good. Let me know if yall go. Ill be behind S3 Powersports on the sandy side Rv spots


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*sams*

ok we'll do


----------

